# Herman Witsius and the conversion of the Jews (Increase Mather)



## Reformed Covenanter (May 8, 2022)

And I perceive by Mr. [Pierre] _Jurieu, (p._ 395.) that [Herman] _Whitsius_, one of the learned Professors at _Utrecht_, has lately written on this Subject, and that he does not only acknowledge a future Conversion of the _Jews_, but that they shall return to their own Land again, and rebuild _Jerusalem_; which is a Thing doubted of by many who are clear for their Conversion; but that Book I have not yet seen.

Increase Mather, _A dissertation concerning the future conversion of the Jewish Nation. Answering the objections of the Reverend and learned Mr. Baxter, Dr. Lightfoot, and others: With an enquiry into the first resurrection_ (1695; London: Nath. Hillier, 1709), p. 11.

P.S. Does anyone here know where Witsius addressed this subject?


----------

